
Single gene mutation may have helped humans become optimal long-distance runners - Hooke
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-gene-mutation-humans-optimal-long-distance.html
======
francisofascii
So the gene mutation makes us better runners but more cancer prone? Is this
why running helps reduce cancer risk?

------
barrystaes
In other news: Single 1 addition may have helped number 2 become optimal 3
value.

